# Frame



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a dead straight Pontiac Tempest frame that has been sand blasted and powder coated to sell, but I want to know if it is interchangeable with the Buick and Olds units before I list it. It is from a 2 door car. Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

This is from a 1965 California car.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

orelog said:


> I have a dead straight Pontiac Tempest frame that has been sand blasted and powder coated to sell, but I want to know if it is interchangeable with the Buick and Olds units before I list it. It is from a 2 door car. Does anyone know? Thanks


Yes, the frame you have is interchangeable with all GM A-Bodies for that era (i.e. 1968-1972). Obviously it will not be interchangeable with a convertible without some modifications, but for two door coupes, it is completely interchangeable.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. Will fit all '64-67 A- bodies. '68 -'72's had a bit shorter wheelbase. Note that all Buiclk Gran-sports in '65 had boxed frames...not just the convertibles. I'd advertise it for what it is, and state that it will fit '64-'67 A- bodied 2 door coupes and hardtops.


----------

